# [SOLVED] Word 2003 Highlight Problem



## Lee Douglas (Feb 14, 2008)

Heyup,

I have a document with with some highlighted text, when I try to remove the highlight it just does not work. I can add and remove other higlights, I have full security on the document, and it is not read only.

Can you help?

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2003 Highlight Problem*

Select affected text > Format > Borders and Shading > Shading tab > set to none. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lee Douglas (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Word 2003 Highlight Problem*

Ahh many thanks.

Simple when you know how.

Cheers,

Lee.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Word 2003 Highlight Problem*

No problem, you're welcome! :smile:


----------

